# Vocal rats



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

My boy Siloh is the LOUDEST rodent I've ever met. Guinea pigs included. He squeaks all day, every day, and it is so terribly cute. When his brothers are grooming him, wrestling, trying to eat at the same time as him, trying to share the water bottle, when I give him kissies or don't let him crawl into my mouth/nose/ears, when I pet him on his back/sides, etc. It's so funny, seriously. Does anyone else have a loud rat? 
He's always been like this, and he is also the most affectionate and playful rat I have met. He LOVES me, loves getting scritches and is so into hanging out with me like none of my others are. It's so sweet, which makes the squeaky tickles even more fun! 

Here's a little vid I took the other night while we were hanging out- he kissed the heck out of my fingers, then lets out a little squeak when I surprise him with a gentle pet. 

http://instagram.com/p/lcdtHGKh2m/


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our rats have a code of silence... When we adopted Amelia she made all kinds of sounds but a few days here and she stopped... I don't know which rat started the tradition or how it gets passed on, but if our rats squeak they're in serious pain or needs help fast.

I do believe rats learn from each other. Out of curiosity, are your other rats vocal too?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Marcel is a bit of a whiner when getting groomed or when he doesn't want to share. Dex is a quite, collected little dude, but sometimes when getting groomed he'll let out some little squeakies. I wouldn't consider either of them exceptionally vocal, but Siloh is another story! 

That's so interesting that Amelia learned to be quiet like your other girls.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have two girls tht will ehine if you look at them wrong. I can actually tell them apart and what various noises mean (not my food! Don't touch me! Get away! Stop it!). I was actually just playing with a girl and accidentally twiddled my fingers at the wrong rat (to be fair, I was elbow deep in a box I can't see into) and got the knock it off squeak. She'll also squeak if something touched the cage and she can't reach it or touch it. Actually, squeak isn't even the right word because it's a variety of whines. 

I could list stories and stories of why they are whining, these brats. She even whined yesterday because she escaped from the room and got scared. I'm used to a level of noise from my rats and actually am more alert if it has gone silent. It is a joke now because I sleep through all but alarming sounds, while my beau can't catch a wink until they're silent and is always flipping out that they're squeaking. 


I'm 110% sure my rats would die within 12 hours of living wild. 


(As I wrote this, Athena the Squeaker "snuck" up the blankets and I peered under to make sure it wasn't my blind toe-nipper and she yelled at me...)


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Hahahah, nanashi that is so cute! I love how loud rats can be about what they're thinking. It's just hilarious to think of your girl yelling at you for peeking under the covers and exposing her hiding spot!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls squeak at each other for all the usual reason already mentioned here. Jet my shy rat never squeaks at me, Blanch the trouble maker only squeaks at me if I stop her from doing something she wants to do. Yoshi and Zelda rarely squeaks at me no matter what.


----------

